# Bandanas on the steering column



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I have been seeing a lot of rides with them now. i always thought it was a cali lowrider thing am i wrong? ive seen them on imports and cars out of state. whats the real deal behind them?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Wannabes. End topic


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Stoopid shit breh.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Stoopid shit breh.


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont see a problem if it matches the color of your car. most my club fly bandanas. It gets hot out there.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

if u think bandanas is bad wait to you see people hanging gold necklaces from the colum .


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

crenshaw magraw said:


> if u think bandanas is bad wait to you see people hanging gold necklaces from the colum .


wow seriously?? 

i dont really trip off the bandanas. i just thought it symbolized something. and then i started seeing more and more of them and yes them matching the color of their car. i guess i just wanted to know if its looked at as just another accessory or did it really have a meaning at one time. i remember i only saw them in cali at one time. they were mostly on impalas than you started to see them on other rides too. but all lowriders. now ive seen that shit spread.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


ahh ok


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

They do that out here too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


Yup


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Why not ask the phaggots that do it


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Posers gonna pose......


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


SIMON ESE!!

now people rock bandannas ain't even from sets/clickas. mostly them east coast/midewest levas out west you better rep your clicka or get smashed on for false flagging


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Nasty troll alert


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


:roflmao::roflmao:****** here do this on any vehicle they get thier hands on,didn't realize the practice was widespread.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:****** here do this on any vehicle they get thier hands on,didn't realize the practice was widespread.



dont talk about warnings drunk ass like dat mayne not cool


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> dont talk about warnings drunk ass like dat mayne not cool


He was talmbout those olmec ****** with african features


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> SIMON ESE!!
> 
> now people rock bandannas ain't even from sets/clickas. mostly them east coast/midewest levas out west you better rep your clicka or get smashed on for false flagging


lolz


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


Bingo. Or cover your busted one up after some one tried to steal it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> Bingo. Or cover your busted one up after some one tried to steal it.


Yup either its broken/stolen or you got a lincoln that the aftermarket adapters don't quite work for.. One of those things that always messed with me. Like ppl painting cars with no/missing fillers..


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got one on mine to cover the busted steering column.....new column comes in next week.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Nasty said:


> I have been seeing a lot of rides with them now. i always thought it was a cali lowrider thing am i wrong? ive seen them on imports and cars out of state. whats the real deal behind them?


:ugh::rofl:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

don't forget the 13 inch spinning hubcaps, grenade shifter, and old english last name on your window


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Typical cholo stuff them in his ass to hide his broken/busted asshole


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

naw what they do is carry red rag, blue rag, and brown rag and switch them depending on what side of town there rolling throw


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

dameon said:


> don't forget the 13 inch spinning hubcaps, grenade shifter, and old english last name on your window[/QUOTE]
> Abby's up here do that on all thier trucks as well...:happysad:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Brown Rag on every car,beach cruiser and back pocket mandatory if your a proud Chicano!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

So you can blow your nose easily during allergy season


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Chicago-n said:


> So you can blow your nose easily during allergy season


LMAO


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

For some reason whenever I see it I wonder if they're living in poverty conditions.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

dameon said:


> naw what they do is carry red rag, blue rag, and brown rag and switch them depending on what side of town there rolling throw



LMFAO


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh. I been wiping boogers on mine. It came with the car. Seemed like a good idea


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have an orange rag that sits on the seat or column over the column lock. I use it to wipe the windshield when it fogs up since I got rid of the heat n a/c. A towel or rag is a must with a chain steering wheel too.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I have an orange rag that sits on the seat or column over the column lock. I use it to wipe the windshield when it fogs up since I got rid of the heat n a/c. A towel or rag is a must with a chain steering wheel too.


I hate chain steering wheels. Been meaning to get a wood grant wheel for my Monte.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I hate chain steering wheels. Been meaning to get a wood grant wheel for my Monte.


I agree with ball washer on 22s.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I hate chain steering wheels. Been meaning to get a wood grant wheel for my Monte.


Haha yea they're a pain to drive with but I like how they look. 99% of wood wheels look tacky an out of place, imo.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> They started that shit to hide broken steering columns on stolen cars back in the days.


true shit


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

i can remember since back in the 80's my buddies would cover and hide their broken colums after either attempted car theft or recovered and tell me Ill fix it or replace it soon. They would eventually replace them after a trip to the junk yard. They would be embarrased driving around with a fucked up column and at the same time trying to pick up on chicks. Dont know why people today would want to put one on the colun when you have a good column.


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

in cased u out of toilet paper while taking a shit on da side of the road


----------

